# Sanitary Tees On Back



## jar546 (Jan 24, 2011)

Only one of these is a vent:


----------



## Rick18071 (Jan 24, 2011)

looks like a "S"trap there.


----------



## jar546 (Jan 24, 2011)

A perfect S


----------



## TimNY (Jan 24, 2011)

bah, that's nothing.  I see your 2 3" sanitary tees and raise you 2 tees and a lack of purple primer.

View attachment 353


View attachment 354


View attachment 353


View attachment 354


/monthly_2011_01/PAaintGotNothinOnNY.JPG.17f6f89e8e0f88f83411d6347e01f663.JPG

/monthly_2011_01/partDeux.JPG.cc2b10204d77b876259ed5af176300b8.JPG


----------



## jar546 (Jan 24, 2011)

Nice Tim, I see the same plumber works over your way too.


----------



## Mule (Jan 25, 2011)

Jar, A very large city adjacent to our jurisdiction allows san tees to be install like that if it is a 2" going into 3".

Tim, looks like they used the invisible purple primer!


----------



## steveray (Jan 25, 2011)

Thats another one I see far too often.....


----------



## globe trekker (Jan 26, 2011)

What code section applies here?    Thanks!

.


----------



## TimNY (Jan 26, 2011)

globe trekker said:
			
		

> What code section applies here?    Thanks!


P3005.1 Changes in direction in drainage piping shall be made... in accordance with Table P3005.1

If you look at Table P3005.1, sanitary tees are prohibited for all vertical-to-horizontal (pictured) and horizontal-to-horizontal changes.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jan 26, 2011)

I can see the reason for not placing a sanitary tee on its back if serving a WC or food prep sink. My question will they work on their backs if serving a tub or bath lav? Just curious


----------



## TimNY (Jan 26, 2011)

In practicality probably will never be an issue.  Code-wise the table applies to all drainage piping, whether it be draining from a wc, lav, sink or tub.


----------



## Jobsaver (Jan 26, 2011)

I agree with Tim on both points.

That is not to say that an illegal horizontal san tee is as good as the approved combinations for flow. The approved combinations of fittings are more likely to allow passage of solids, including hairballs and soapscum from shower/tub/lavatories.


----------



## Mule (Jan 26, 2011)

The reason that the adjacent jurisdiction allows them is when the san tee is down from wc. They figure the wc will wash any sediment that may accumulate.


----------



## Glennman CBO (Jan 26, 2011)

This kind of system using san tees on their back is also not approved in the UPC.

Also, the 90 at the turn that goes from vertical to horizontal is to be equivilent to (2) 45's or combo Y, 1/8 bend (per the UPC). Even a vent where below the flood rim is to be approved drainage fittings.

Of course the "S" trap is way wrong.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 28, 2011)

Ya'll's thinking that's ok, has me so ****ed I ain't even gonna coment!

DIRECTION OF FLOWWWWWWWWW!

Stop smoking that pot and read your codes while your sitting on the pot!

Uncle Bob


----------



## fatboy (Jan 28, 2011)

Oh.....good job folks, now you went and pi$$ed off UB.........


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jan 28, 2011)

Sorry UB I dind't mean to get you upset. Not having a plumbing background leaves me at a disadvantage sometimes when explaing a code requirement to a homeowner . Jobsavers answer about soapscum and hairballs was all the explanation I will need to give.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jan 28, 2011)

MLC,

Not at all; for none plumbing background inspectors; "all fittings must be installed in the direction of flow" is best remembered.

For plumbers there is no excuse, just shoot him; but, the one they use mostly is; " I didn't have the right fitting on the truck, and it's 12 miles to the shop."



Uncle Bob


----------



## RJJ (Jan 29, 2011)

UB: Is right the direction of flow is the issue. Will it work! Yes! Is it to code NO! Shall it be corrected yes!


----------



## RJJ (Jan 29, 2011)

UB: They other excuse is "my helper put that in an I didn't see it before you got here." The other one is to have no lights on in the basement. Then they say I didn't think you were going to craw up in the crawlspace!


----------



## Daddy-0- (Jan 29, 2011)

It's amazing what you can find if you actually crawl into the back of a crawl space! Nice "S" trap. Kind of like seeing a sasquatch. I didn't think those things actually existed.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jan 31, 2011)

Soooo..While in the field if I remember a tee going verticle or a tee going horizontal to horizontal should make me *TEED OFF*, is a good way to remember a change in direction violation. Table P3005.1

If the plumber would have used a wye and a 45 he could plug the end, correct?

pc1


----------



## Buelligan (Jun 22, 2011)

The 1 1/2" line just past the trap also has an illeagal tee, horizontal to horizontal, also not allowed!


----------

